
The Math Behind the Futuregrind Track Editor - rocky1138
http://futuregrind.tumblr.com/post/101354098523/the-math-behind-the-futuregrind-track-editor
======
BoorishBears
I solved this same problem, but Blender-specific way, for a game a while back
by having adding special handling for splines to the Blender export script
Unity ships with + a custom import script.

The Blender export would export the spline with multiple Transforms that were
a fixed distance apart and numbered, then the import script would find splines
and spit out a ScriptableObject listing each point, so the camera's position
and rotation were a lerp between 2 of the transforms (since the exporter took
rotation along the spline in Blender into account). It was somewhat quick and
dirty, but it worked well enough with letting artists change areas of the
camera track that didn't match the levels' tracks

